# Arygos: Allianzgilde: Avalanche



## Sergeros (11. Januar 2007)

_Eine Gruppe von Abenteurern betritt die Taverne. Der Kopf der Gruppe schaut sich kurz um, nickt kurz zufrieden und schaut zu seinen Mitstreitern rüber. Der Priester hält mehrere Rollen in seinem Arm und setzt sich an den Tisch. Ein Schurke setzt sich dazu und beginnt ein Gespräch mit dem Leiter. Wenig später kommen die beiden weiblichen Mitglieder hinzu, zwei leger gekleidete Magierinnen. Nachdem der Zwerg der Truppe mit Donnerbier hinzukam und allen ausschenkte, machte sich der Leiter dran, mehrere dieser Rollen innerhalb der Gilde zu verteilen. Als dieser fertig war, reibte er seinen Kinnbart und grinste zufrieden. Wenig später sammelte er seine Mannschaft und ging mit ihnen vor die Türe.

Draussen vor der Taverne befestigten diese eine besonders große Rolle, wo groß steht..._

Avalanche sucht weitere tapfere Mitglieder!

Nun sind gut 41 tage seit der Gründung vergangen und uns dürstet nach neuen Spielern. Wir wollen in Zukunft mit der Horde gegen die brennende Legion kämpfen, doch vorher rüsten wir uns aus um unsere Gruppe weiter zu stärken.

Wagt den Schritt zu uns zu und _spürt die Macht dieser Gemeinschaft._

Was bietet wir euch als einzelnen?
- ein solides Gildensystem
- humorvolle Mitglieder
- Möglichkeiten den PvE und den PvP Content zu erreichen
- eine nette Homepage, inkl. Forum und Möglichkeiten ins Tagebuch der Gilde RP angehauchte Texte zu schreiben
- Teamgeist, Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit

Was für Ziele haben wir?
Für uns ist eine gute Gilde in erster Linie eine Gemeinschaft, die es schafft über eine längere zeit stabil zu bestehen und nicht von ihren Grundsätzen abweicht. Logische Folge davon: Die Mitglieder wissen, woran sie sind und fühlen sich wohl. Das ist unser Ziel, Teamgeist, Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit zu vereinen. Dafür leben wir, dafür kämpfen wir.

Wen suchen wir?
Wir suchen Spieler, keine Charaktere. Wir suchen Menschen mit einer gewissen Reife, einem gesunden Maß an Aktivität und die Spaß am Spiel haben.
Wir haben unsere Ziele genannt und diese sollten selbstverständlich deine eigenen sein.
Bist du motiviert, ausdauernd und teamfähig? Dann weißt du, an wen du dich wenden musst.
Hier noch einmal die wichtigsten Punkte für die Aufnahme:

- Wir möchten Spieler und keine Charaktere/Twinks
- ein gewisses Maß an Reife u. Aktivität.
- du solltest mind. 18 Jahre alt sein (Ausnahmen sind bei uns vorhanden)
- Motivation und Ausdauer werden vorrausgesetzt
- Geduld und Teamfähigkeit stehen an erster Stelle

Gegenwärtig sind viele freie Stellen zu besetzen. Besucht auch unsere unsere Homepage. Dort findet ihr auch unser Forum und könnt euch direkt bewerben.

Stellt euch zusammen! Gemeinsam sind wir stark!


----------



## Sergeros (12. Januar 2007)

/push

Wir haben immer noch genügend Plätze zu vergeben. Klassen sind derzeit noch nicht begrenzt.
Auch für Spieler die neu beginnen möchten, bieten wir eine zweite Heimat. (die virtuelle versteht sich ^^)
Für Twinks haben wir auch schon längst eine Twinkgilde gegründet. Diese dürfen dann nach einer Zeit als Anwärter eingeladen werden.
Ich stehe auch hier für Fragen offen.


----------



## Sergeros (12. Januar 2007)

Wir brauchen folgende Klassen!

Paladin: 4
Priester: 4
Magier: 3
Schurke: 4
Hexenmeister: 4
Krieger: 4
Druide: 5
Jäger: 5


----------



## Sergeros (15. Januar 2007)

/und wieder pushen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir suchen immer noch und warten auf dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sergeros (18. Januar 2007)

Neue Gildenpage ist online!

Avalanche präsentiert sich im neuen Gewand!

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern... *grins*


----------



## Sergeros (4. Februar 2007)

Die Reihen füllen sich nach und nach.

Komm auch du zu uns und wenn dir die Homepage von Avalanche gefällt, so sende eine nette Bewerbung ins Forum.


----------

